

Show HN: weekend project – a round-based mail game for the FIFA worldcup - almoehi
http://worldcup.fanbattle.io
I built a simple round-based email game where you can challenge your friends in a penalty shootout battle.<p>stack used: play scala, mongo, redis on a docker-ized amazon ec2<p>I expect HN to kill the app, so please apologize for any downtime - try my best to keep it up &amp; running though ;-)
======
mooism2
Initial text is in German, form is in English. I don't know how you're picking
a language, but stick to it!

Why do you insist names must have at least four letters? Plenty of people have
shorter names.

